# Online Campaign in the IC forum!



## Rhialto

I'm interested in starting up an online campaign in the In Character forum set in my world of Tur An Tiel.  This'll be a chance for me to flex my muscles (metaphorically speaking), and see how things are shaping out.  If anyone's interested please reply.

Players will be given 5 levels to distribute as they will, and--oh, what's the ridiculously powerful point-buy system...

Anyway, hope some people are interested.  Six players are wanted.  Character concepts and classes will be discussed later, if interested parties reply.


----------



## Razamir

I've been looking for a play by post game for a while. I've never done it but it looks like fun. I don't know anything about the Tur An Tiel world. Is that your creation?

I am flexable and willing to play almost any class. I can post several times a week, if not daily. Let me know what you need to get started.


----------



## Rhialto

Tur An Tiel is a world of my own making.

You can see some of it at--

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?threadid=591

As for character concept--give me a rough idea of the character you want to play, and I'll tell you what we can do with that (i.e. what nation would be best homeland, what race would work, etc.).

Enjoy.


----------



## Razamir

Wow, very impressive work. Your world is very well done.
 I really liked the Order of Lleu and the fallen kingdom of Alba Tor, nice twist.

I'd like to play a human paladin of Lleu. I find the god that gave much of his energy to create Paladins very appealing and it would be a lot of fun to role play. I could be on a quest to bring back the glory of Lleu or something like that.

How is the order of Lleu loked at by the general public? Do many people remember their glory days? I was thinking of having character be all scarred up from being tortured by a bunch of anti- Lleu types.


----------



## Rhialto

How are the Knights of Lleu viewed by the public...?

Depends on the public.

In the Seven City-States--

The people of Ilya, home of the Temple of Light, view the Knights as noble protectors, and champions of good.

The people of Seilen tend to view them as somewhat uptight.

The people of Talossa have other things to worry about...

The people of Averna admire their strength, but don't care for their code...

The people of Hirae dislike people who can't be bribed...

The people of Brael consider them worthy allies...

The people of Graes are terrified of them.  They're terrified of everyone with a sword though...

The opinions of other nations include...

Archea doesn't like them.  They do not like people who try to spread faiths not approved by the Church of Arch.  The Inquisition of Vale is becoming particular vehement in its seeking of them...

Syra is neutral.  As long as the Knights seek out dangerous enemies of the state, and don't act against the Empire, they're happy.

Urek Mersa views them as enemies to be sought out and destroyed, or even better to be twisted into the service of Bel Faegar.  Within the borders of Urek Mersa, no Knight has ever survived capture, without conversion...

Most other nations consider them humourous and quaint, though several see them as actively subversive (most notably Mathire).

The Kingdoms of Morn view them as allies, and mourn their fall.

The Kingdoms of Dusk view them as enemies, and rejoice.


----------



## Citizen Mane

*I'm interested...*

Hey, Rhialto.  I'm certainly interested, but I have some questions.  I can post a number of times a week (I'd say daily, but something could make me miss a day here or there, so to be safe, let's say a number of times a week).  How often would you expect people to post, when would they post, etc.?  

Otherwise, assuming that things are good and will work, I was thinking that some multi-class of a human rogue/sorcerer or ranger/sorcerer would be something I'd be up for playing, with the spell list focusing mostly on illusion and enchantment.  On the most basic of levels, it was some sort of cross between Robin Hood/the Dread Pirate Roberts/Ché Guevera — strong belief in a sort of fairness and justice, a general disregard for the rules and laws of the majority, and a subversive need to reimagine things in the most fundamental ways on the local and national levels.  I also could see doing a fighter/rogue/sorcerer in the same vein, at a 1/2/2 or 1/3/1, but I think I can execute the concept using the options I put down above.

I think the areas with a stronger government would probably be best, so any of the more highly ordered societies or oppressive societies such as Loc Ties, Mathire, Vrus Kheinish, Averna, Achea, the Syran Empire, even Urek Mursa.  Seilen could also be intriguing.  I've mentioned a couple of darker places, but I see my character as either a NG or a CG, so the more at odds he'd be with the society, the more of the Ché thing would be going on.  If you've got a particular place you'd put him or prefer to put him, or something to line up with the concept for the Paladin that's already been mentioned, let me know.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Rhialto

First, this game is still developing, so I haven't got the rules down in stone as of yet.  Suffice to say, I'd start the thread, and you'd post your actions, I'd post results of the actions, you'd react to the results, etc.

As for your character--any one of those nations could work, though I should point out that several of them are dominated by an elvish majority.  (Loc Ties, and Vrus Khienish especially.)  Just a point.

As for Urek Mersa--yes you can come from there, if you wish.  But realise, this pretty much the equivalent of the Kingdom of Iuz, or one of the nastier Ravenloft Domains.  Fionn the Fallen is a nasty S.O.B., and he doesn't pretend to be anything else.  Neither do any of the myriad of petty nobles under him.  If you come from there--well, get ready for severe psychological scarring, is all I'm saying...


----------



## Citizen Mane

Hi, Rhialto.  I just wanted a general idea of what the rules would be like, and that's fair enough.  On another note, I could also play an elf — I have no aversion to elves, and Vrus Khienish seems pretty neat and possibly highly conducive to my character's background as I ruminate about it.  I'm not sure that heavy psychological scarring is necessarily what I'm after, but...I'll pick if you want a definite, otherwise, I'll run with an Elf from Vrus Khienish (half-elf?) or a human from Urek Mersa, classed as a Sorc 3/Rang 2.  The stuff posted over in the Plots and Places looks cool.  I hope this gets off the ground; it looks like it'll be fun. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Rhialto

Thanks.

I'm probably going to set the game in Seilen...though I could change that if popular opinion went otherwise...

As for your choice--take your time.  If you want specifics on the two nations, I'll give info on them.

I'm also considering adding a few classes--nothing original mind you, merely plucked from other books.  Mechanics were never my strong point...


----------



## venez

I'm really interested, seems like a great world  Haven't posted before, but I have been watching the board for a couple of months (since Xmas) and this play by post looks like great fun. I'll be able to post almost everyday (something might actually keep me away from the PC a whole day) until the middle of the summer (start of July).

Not sure what class I would like just yet, considering something like and Elven ranger living in one of the supresive kingdoms. I haven't read all of the information about Tur An Tiel yet (I'm printing it out right now), but when I have I'll post a more precise character description.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am interested... going to look at the world but I am interested... perhaps an Alfari noble... perhaps a fighter... or an enchanter... definitely arrogant... and definitely graceful...


----------



## Citizen Mane

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Thanks.
> 
> I'm probably going to set the game in Seilen...though I could change that if popular opinion went otherwise...
> 
> As for your choice--take your time.  If you want specifics on the two nations, I'll give info on them.*




I'm going to take you up on the specifics, Rhialto, if you don't mind.  It might help me shape a better idea — could you also give some specifics about Seilen?  As it seems like most people are looking at Fighter type classes, I'd be more than happy to shift over to a Sorcerer/Rogue multi.  It looks like things are filling out a bit around here...Thanks muchly.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Rhialto

Ooh-hoo-hoo...I've got reams of stuff on Seilen... where to start...?

Seilen is called by some the City of Dreams.  However, most call it the City of Thieves.  It lies on the river Murkenmire, and is a honeycomb of walkways, bridges, and canals.  The second oldest of the Seven Cities, it was founded by refugees from Talossa, under the leadership of the city's great hero Seilos.  As Talossa suffered under the maddened rule of the Illius family, Seilen became the pre-eminent harbor on the Aguire, a postition it has more or less kept for centuries.  Seilen is ruled (and has been so more or less since its founding) by the Five Families, a group of powerful aristocrats who wield an incredible amount of control over the city.  The one of the Families holds the office of Primus, the lord of the city.  They are elected by the Advisory Council, a mostly symbolic concession to the populace on the part of the Five Families.  Presently the Quirinius family is in control, under the rule of the Regent Alyssa Quirinius, as the present Primus, her son Timon, is only two years old.

Arguably more powerful than the Five Families is the Merchants' Emporium, a sizable alliance of guilds that more or less control trade on Eldheim and Sleurith.  Treacherous and scheming, the Emporium is often torn by intrigue and politics, but is too potent a force to be ignored.

And finally there are the thieves.  Most (but not all) thieves in Seilen are members of two rival "guilds"--Thieves' House, and the Grey Rats.  Thieves' House is known for its secretiveness, and skill, the Grey Rats for their numbers and persistance.  Both groups are bitter rivals.

Seilen is a treacherous place, known for backstabbing and double-dealing.  Apropriately enough, it has two patron dieties--Surya, who all stress their alliegence to, and Thanatos, who all cate favor with.  The present head of the church of Thanatos, Astur Vermis, is one of the most charming, powerful, respected men in Seilen.  Naturally, most people are terrified of him.

And finally, Seilen is home to Aert of the Silver Robes, the mysterious (and quite possibly insane) wizard of mysterious origin, who built his tower there a couple centuries ago, and has since refused to leave.  He generally doesn't come out often, but has been known to leave to stop criminals and adventurers of an especially vile nature...


----------



## Tokiwong

I like I like... do you want us to just send you our characters or just post them and you said 5 levels right?  Full starting money for a 5th level character as well and what books can we use?


----------



## venez

I have read through all of the info (great work!) and thought it would be fun to play an elven(or gnomish?) druid. Lived all of his life in the forest with the animals, so he doesn't work that well with other humans. The silent kind of guy.  

How do we roll the stats of the chars? point-by or _n_d6?


----------



## Rhialto

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I like I like... do you want us to just send you our characters or just post them and you said 5 levels right?  Full starting money for a 5th level character as well and what books can we use? *




Full starting money--though you must spend most of it, and no magic item worth more than 2000 gold...

And yes, 5 levels.  Point-buy system...

Just post your characters.

And there are no Gnomes as such in Tur An Tiel.  There are Gnomari Elves, often called Gnomes, who aside from that aren't very Gnomish, and Ulheru, a race of green-skinned, purple eyed gypsies, with illusion powers, who aren't particularly Gnomish once you get past that...


----------



## Citizen Mane

how many points point buy?  are we allowed to use spells from other sources (I'm thinking of using 2 cantrips and a 1st level from the Books of Eldritch Might I & II)?  Let me know.  

thanks, 
tKL


----------



## Razamir

Rhialto,

Let me know how many points and I will start working on my Paladin.

Also, the gold piece limit.... 2000 isn't enough to buy a +1 weapon.  Is it alright if I buy a +1 sword which will cost 2,325ish ?



Raz


----------



## Rhialto

Oops--my mistake...

2,500 gold pieces...


----------



## Clear Dragon

You can call me interested, haven't had the time to read much of your world info yet, so i have no idea what kind of character i will make.


----------



## Tokiwong

once i get my character done... I will start a thread for it...


----------



## Fenrir

I am interested as well. That makes six.

I'm going to take a look at your world now. Once you get back to us on number of points in that there point buy, I'll work up a character.


----------



## Rhialto

Each character has...32 points...

And yes, I'd rather you stick to the PH spells...


----------



## Game Control

Mal Malenkirk

Human Fighter; level 5

Strength 	                16	(10 CP)
Dexterity	                16	( 8 CP, +1 at 4th)
Constitution	14 	(6 CP)
Intelligence	14	(6 CP)
Wisdom		10	(2 CP)
Charisma	                 8	(0 CP)

			(32 CP total)

Language: Syran, Nordveni, Sleurithian

HP 44 (using the Character generator average HP, otherwise it’s 20 + 4D10)

Skills; 40 points (Base of 2, +1 for being human, +2 for Intelligence = 5 ; 40 at level 5)

Climb        	 8 ranks,  +3 ; +11
Appraise		 1 ranks (cost 2 pts)	+2 intelligence; +3
Craft (Weaponsmith)1 ranks, 	+2 intelligence ; +3	
Handle animal	 5 ranks,	-1 charisma ; +4	
Jump		 8 ranks,	+3 strength, +10 (magic item);+21
Ride		 8 ranks,	+3 dexterity, +2 synergy ; +13
Swim		 8 ranks,	+3 strength ; +11

			40 skill points

Feats; 6 

Weapon Focus and Weapon specialization (long sword)
Point Blank Shot and Rapid Shot
Quick draw
Iron Will

Gears (using character generator);

Self

Chain Shirt +1
Long sword +1
4 daggers
Large steel shield +1
Boots of striding and jumping
Cloak or Resistance +1
MW mighty composite longbow +2 STR
Backpack
Potion belt, masterwork
Bedroll 
Whetstone
Crowbar
1 bottle of fine wine (Cider, actually)
40 arrows
Explorer’s outfit.
Waterskin
2 day ration

28 GP left

Background 

Mal Malenkirk is the son of a rich merchant. He’s not a noble but he does come from a proud lineage.  His grand father was a famed Nordveni raider that retired peacefully in Talossa for the love of a woman.  His war stories marked the youth of Mal.  

When he turned 17, his father sent him away to Brael and enrolled him in the best university.   He sent him money on a regular basis for tuition and subsistence.   But within 2 months Mal had dropped out of school and was using the money for drinking and wenching. Because he was regularly involved in tavern brawls, he also enrolled in a swordmanship school. The idea was to learn self-defense, but Mal discovered that the art of fighting is perhaps the only thing in this world for which he has real talent. 

But all good things must come to an end and Mal's father eventually found out how he was using the money that was sent to him. Mal was disowned after a bitter quarrel with his family. Mal still speaks bitterly about this event and hasn't talked to his father since. 

Next thing you know, Mal became a mercenary out of necessity. Fighting is basically the only skill he picked up so he had no choice.  He is a very peculiar mercenary, though. He doesn't really like to risk his life, but he likes to starve even less.  He is somewhat lazy and whiny. He doesn't like needless exertion - basically he only rouses himself for sword training and avoiding getting hurt. 

As the son of a rich man, he is very attached to his material comfort. But as the son of a merchant, he hardly has a lot of class.  He doesn't hide that his main objective is to become filthy rich and retire as soon as possible. But at the rate he spends what he earns, retirement might be farther away than he hopes. 

He is Chaotic Neutral because he is remarkably amoral (not immoral!) and aggressively individualistic. He is quite a bit of an egomaniac. He does have a saving grace though; he is fanatically loyal to his friends. He rarely expresses it in speech but he always does in deeds.  

Additional info: 

Appearance: He's tall, thin and muscular. He's reasonably handsome, his low charisma is explained by other factors such as lack of empathy and an incredible talent for shoving hios foot in his mouth. He has a nasty scar that starts just under his left eye and runs down his chin. He offers a different account of how it happened every time he's asked about it. He has short-cropped brown hair and brown eyes. He often complains that the god could have been a little more original. 

Faith: He addresses most of his prayers to Polychrome. Why? He's seen her icons and think that she's the most beautiful goddess! Also, he figures that since she's the messenger of the gods, she'll be able to redirect his prayers to the appropriate deity if necessary. Furthermore, Mal is rather easily distracted and somewhat loony, so he feels kinship with her. Finally, since there is no organized church of Polychrome, he has the perfect excuse to avoid attending mass. 

Tastes: expensive and somewhat compulsive. He spends too much money on whims.  

Family: He has a little sister, Dalia, that he loves more than his life.  He hasn't seen her in a while and misses her.  If she's ever in trouble, he'll do anything to help her out, no matter the nature of the trouble she's in.  Father and Mother: he’s still angry at them, but if they were ever seriously threatened he'd stand by them without any hesitation. When everything has been said and done, he is still a Malenkirk.  

Morals:  It pretty much begins and end with loyalty;  loyalty to family, friends and ancestors.  But he rarely talks about such matters so he can often appear totally amoral.  Aside from that, he’s closer to being Chaotic Good than Chaotic Evil.  He never accepts to perform evil deeds for money, even though he’s a mercenary.  He’s just not keen on risking his life and fortune to help total strangers without the promise of material rewards in return.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Kaiambus Arkhendeire
Human Ranger/Sorcerer (2/3), CG,
Age 21, 5'10, 175 lb., Green Eyes, Dk. Blnd Hair

S 12, D 16, C 12, I 12, W 13, Ch 14
HP (30), AC 16 (+2 Leather, +3 Dex, +1 Ring)
BAB +3, Melee +4, Ranged +6, Init. +3
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +4
Move 20', Spell Failure 10%

Skills: Animal Empathy +7, Climb +4, Concentration +4, Handle Animal +5, Hide +7, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Move Silently +9 (Cat +2), Search +4, Spellcraft +5, Spot +6 (Alertness +2), Wilderness Lore +4

Feats: Weapon Focus: Longbow (1st), Point Blank Shot (1st/Bonus), Precise Shot (3rd), Alertness (Cat Familiar), Two Weapon Fighting (Ranger/Virtual), Ambidexterity (Ranger/Virtual), Track (Ranger)

Favored Enemy: Undead 

Languages: Syran, Rus

Equipment (using 9000 base gp): MW Longbow, MW Longsword, +1 Dagger, MW Leather Armor, Ring of Protection +1, Potion: _Cat's Grace_ (4), Potion: _Cure Light Wounds_ (4), Potion: _Alter Self_ (2), Scroll: _Knock_ (2), Scroll: _Blur_, Scroll: _Mirror Image_, Scroll: _Prot. from Arrows_, Caltrops, Backpack, Bedroll, Scroll Case, Belt Potch, Whetstone, Healer's Kit, Explorer's Outfit (Brown/Green), Scholar's Outfit (Black/Grey) [Total Weight Carried: 63 lbs.; GP Left: 710)

Spells: 5/3 known,  6/4 per day, +2 DC modifier to Saves
0 — _Daze_, _Detect Magic_, _Ghost Sound_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_
1 — _Change Self_, _Magic Missile_, _Silent Image_

*Kazanaus*: _Cat Familiar_, Tiny Magical Beast, HD 3, Hp (15); Init. +2; Spd 30'; AC 16 (+1 Level 3 Master); Attk +4/+4/+1 (claws x2 d2-4, bite d3-4); SQ Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Touch, Empathic Link; AL CG; Fort +2 Ref +4 Will +3; S 3, D 15, C 10, I 7, W 12, Ch 7; Balance +10, Climb +5, Hide +17 (+8 in tall grass, heavy brush), Listen +4, Move Silently +9, Spot +4; Weapon Finesse (Claws, Bite)


Background: Born to an extremely capable stable master in a small village on the outskirts of Urek Mersa, Kaiambus learned from an early age how to handle horses, although he never showed much aptitude for riding.  As he grew older, he began to suspect that something was fundamentally wrong with the way his father handled his clients and horses — the local petty nobles of the land would bully his father into releasing his finest horses into their service for little or no compensation.  His father would then charge travellers, townsfolk, merchants, and foreigners outrageous fees for nags and lame horses.  If the client could not pay, his father would extend an obscenely generous line of credit, often more than the person would be able to pay back.  When the time came for Kaiambus the Elder to be paid, he'd have deliquent clients brought before the petty nobles for failure to honor a contract.  

Upon achieving the age of 19, Kaiambus left home and wandered, spending time in the woods, practicing his marksmanship and his swordplay.  Angered at his father, he took the family cat with him (he figured a couple of mice in the stables should make his father batty after a few weeks — spite is a wonderful thing...).  After living in the woods for about 1 year, he set off for Seilen in order to receive more training in swordplay and archery.  Instead he ended up doing some covert work for one of the minor guilds in Seilen's Merchant Emporium, mostly doing messenger work, but occassionally performing "hits" on people who had crossed his guildmaster.  On one of these missions, his sorcerous powers manifested themselves, and he bartered for his release from work with the guild in order to learn how to harness them better.  He hasn't officially gotten leave yet, but has been allowed to do less work with the understanding that he may be called back to do jobs at any time.  

Kaiambus detests his father and steadfastly refuses to talk of his mother or her relationship with his father, but doesn't necessarily bear her any love either.  He's not so fond of his work for the guild either, and is very ashamed of his involvement in any assassinations and murders; somehow, he hopes, that he won't be called back and that the guildmaster will forget about him, but he realizes that his magical abilities may make him more interesting to them than he wants to be.  His relationship with the family cat, Kazanaus, is more or less good, although Kaiambus is unsure whether he chose to take the cat or whether the cat chose to go with him.  Kazanaus refuses to share how the decision was made, although he is more than willing to offer commentary and opinions on just about everything else.

tKL


----------



## Tokiwong

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Is the roster full?  I can give you a character concept right now and get you stats pretty quick.
> 
> He is Chaotic Neutral because he is remarkably amoral (not immoral!) and agressively individualistic.  He is quite a bit of an egomaniac.  He does have a saving grace though; he is ridiculously loyal to his friends.  He rarely expresses it in speech but he always does in deeds.  If his friends, or just his partners, are risking their life, be it a noble cause or a stupid bet, Mal will be at their side.  He'll complain, but he'll be there.
> 
> So, what do you think?  Can I get in?
> 
> EDIT; Sheesh, I just looked at the time stamp of Rhialto last post and somehow I doubt I'm in time!  Man, this board doesn't move fast, I thought this thread was barely a few days old.  Oh well. *




Well I think we are still getting characters together... but as for the alignment that is cool... though it may fly in the face of the Paladin i was going to write up... hmm


----------



## Game Control

Don't worry (too much).  I've DMed countless sessions and I know how annoying a ''false'' CN can get.

I do not consider CN as a substitute to CE, and I do not believe that a CN is an unpredictable madman.  Mal ain't going to murder people willy-nilly and use torture for information; he's not Evil.  

And as I said, he's ferociously loyal to his friends.  He's the kind of man who'd say; _''My friends, right or wrong''_.  A profoundly Chaotic attitude, if you ask me.  It is at the other end of the spectrum from _''My country, right or wrong'' _ which is very Lawful Neutral.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Don't worry (too much).  I've DMed countless sessions and I know how annoying a ''false'' CN can get.
> 
> I do not consider CN as a substitute to CE, and I do not believe that a CN is an unpredictable madman.  Mal ain't going to murder people willy-nilly and use torture for information; he's not Evil.
> 
> And as I said, he's ferociously loyal to his friends.  He's the kind of man who'd say; ''My friends, right or wrong''.  A profoundly Chaotic attitude, if you ask me.  It is at the other end of the spectrum from ''My country, right or wrong''  which is very Lawful Neutral. *




No prob that sounds cool...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Draft 1*

Revise Imminent... no more Druid Girl...


----------



## Rhialto

Just wanted to say this is all looking very good so far, and that yes, I'm still here, and the game's still on.

Keep the PCs coming boys!

P.S. Tokiwong--Might want to change your PC's name--Terra's the name of the Goddess of Druids after all, and it might make things a bit confusing...

Also, I think you mentioned that you were interested in an alfari.  I've got the stat mods and abilities done for them, if you're still interested...


----------



## Tokiwong

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Just wanted to say this is all looking very good so far, and that yes, I'm still here, and the game's still on.
> 
> Keep the PCs coming boys!
> 
> P.S. Tokiwong--Might want to change your PC's name--Terra's the name of the Goddess of Druids after all, and it might make things a bit confusing...
> 
> Also, I think you mentioned that you were interested in an alfari.  I've got the stat mods and abilities done for them, if you're still interested... *




Thanks for the heads up and yeah post them and I shall take a look the Alfari that is... interested I is...


----------



## Rhialto

Ahem--the Alfari...

Modifiers-- -2 to Strength, +2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Intelligence, +2 to Charisma.

Abilities--As PHB elf, except No special Search ability.  Instead---

Aura of authority: The alfari are draped in an almost mystical sense of power and respect.  They recieve a +2 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks.

Grace of Phoebe: The alfari still retain a tiny portion of the blessed light of Phoebe within in them.  An alfari may lay on hands as a paladin 2/hp a level.

Favored Class: Bard.  (Yes, Bard.  Got a problem with that...?)


----------



## Clear Dragon

Sorry I haven't posted a character yet, real life has been putting the hurt on me recently, i have a couple of character ideas but really don't know what race/area/deity would fir them best yet.

Idea one: 

Illusionist/Rogue (or ranger instead of rogue to make him outdoors-y) Expert at traps and concealment, loves covert operations.  I thought shadow elves were mentioned somewhere in your world info but I couldn't find any good description of them, would one work for such a character?

Idea two:
 Fighter/Rogue, archery expert, perhaps old (a retired sharpshoter if it were modern setting).


----------



## turtle

Are you still accepting PCs? I'd like to play a knight type character or cleric....


----------



## Rhialto

Yes, Quaesteri would make good illusionist rogues.  So would Ulheru.  Your choice really.  I'll get up stats for both shortly.

A fact that should be mentioned....  For 'Common', put down 'Syran', which the Syrans spread everywhere in their conquests...


----------



## Game Control

So what does the party looks like?

So far, on the board we can see

Mal Malenkirk - Fighter level 5
Kaiambus Arkhendeire - Ranger/Sorcerer level 2/3
Yunalesca - Druid level 5

Are there more that were sent directly to Rhialto?


----------



## Tokiwong

Game Control said:
			
		

> *So what does the party looks like?
> 
> So far, on the board we can see
> 
> Mal Malenkirk - Fighter level 5
> Kaiambus Arkhendeire - Ranger/Sorcerer level 2/3
> Yunalesca - Druid level 5
> 
> Are there more that were sent directly to Rhialto? *




I might revise Yunalesca and make her a Paladin maybe... The Alfari look interesting... and a Bard may be fun... even if people see them as useless...


----------



## Game Control

With +2 to INT, DEX and CHA, the alfari can make great bard!  

But they'd suck in close combat.  I guess you could convince Mal Malenkirk to stand between your bard and an enraged ogre.  With some prodding.  If you promise to write a song about it.  And to pay him royalties.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game Control said:
			
		

> *With +2 to INT, DEX and CHA, the alfari can make great bard!
> 
> But they'd suck in close combat.  I guess you could convince Mal Malenkirk to stand between your bard and an enraged ogre.  With some prodding.  If you promise to write a song about it.  And to pay him royalties.   *




Yeah yeah making a Bard... character revise imminent


----------



## Rhialto

Ahem, the Ulheru and the Quaesteri...

Ulheru are a strange race of nomadic wanderers and con-artists who live on Eldheim.  Physically, they resemble elves, though are much sturdier in build.  Their skin is a light green, the color of Honeydew melon--their eyes a deep purple.  Their hair tends towards a variety of rather outre shades--dark blue, bright red, light yellow, and orange are not uncommon.  They are naturals in the art of illusion.  They have no modifiers to stats, and recieve the following abilities--

Sharp Senses--As PHB elf, including Special Search.

Lowlight Vision--As PHB.

Masters of Manipulation--Ulheru recieve a +2 to Bluff, Perform, and Sense Motive skills, due to their extreme skills at playing with the minds of those around them.

Illusion Cantrips--As a PHB Gnome.

+2 to Illusion saves.

Quick Response--Some say that Ulheru can see into the future.  Others say that they just know how to get the jump on people.  Whatever it is, Ulheru get a +2 to Intiative saves.

Favored Class--Illusionist.

The Quaesteri.  Shadow elves are the sadistic, fallen creatures that ages ago betrayed the Eldari and sided with Thanatos, and Morgaine. They are clever, cruel, and slightly mad.  Physically, they are horribly thin, with almost emaciated bodies, and long limbs.  They are not unattractive physically, but there is something slightly unwholesome looking about them, especially when coupled with the often unpleasant cast to their faces.  Their skin is a pale white, the color of a sheet of paper--their eyes are a deep red.  Their hair is usually black, but a few have dark red, or light grey hair.  

Stat Mods--+2 to Dexterity, -2 to Constitution, +2 to Intelligence, -2 to Charisma.

Abilities--As PHB Elf, with--

Stealth--Quaesteri recieve a +2 to all Hide and Move Silently Checks.

Poison Resistance--Due to constant exposure and warping magics, Quaesteri recieve a +4 to saves against poisons.

Darkvision--All Quaesteri recieve darkvision (60'), _in addition_ to Lowlight vision. Darkvision goes into effect when Lowlight vision cannot.

Sunlight weakness--Quaesteri recieve a -1 to all rolls in bright sunlight.  Note that this assumes a normal, amount of sunlight--going abroad on a day that is heavily overcast, or being inside a dimly lit room does not invoke the penalty, nor does magical light less bright than a _daylight_ spell.  This can be overcome by the *Daylight Adaptation* feat.

Favored Class-Rogue


----------



## Vargo

A mist congeals in the air, potential occuring where none was before.

With a voice like water washing over pebbles, you think you can make out, "I am...  What am I?"

The mist takes on a more definite shape, looking somewhat humanoid, but still not formed beyond any vague hinting.  The wraithlike form speaks again...  "Who am I?  I remeber a name...  Vargo.  What am I?  I seek knowledge."

(Translation: I would like to play, if you've still got room, and I'm considering either a Cleric of Astra, or a Conjurer.  No real idea of what race yet...)


----------



## Rhialto

Buddy, if you can come up with a character, go ahead.  The group is in need of a cleric...but a conjurer could _also_ come in handy... so it's your choice.

As for races--for clerics and wizards, Gnomari and Sleurithians are both good choices...


----------



## Vargo

*Buddy?  BUDDY?*

Damnit, I didn't get run over by a car...

Okay, that wasn't very funny, but hey, I tried.

Do you have stats for the Gnomari and Sleurithians anywhere?  Didn't find it in this thread or in the Bones of the Dragon thread linked from here...  Google drew a blank, so making a character's pretty hard.  I think I've got a concept, and I can be done PDQ - say a day or two.


----------



## Rhialto

Sleurithians are humans.  

As for the Gnomari--

-2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom

Abilities

As PHB Elf, but no weapon proficiencies, and Arcane Lore (+2 to Alchemy, Knowledge: Arcana, Spellcraft).  Cantrips: Any Gnomari with an intelligence of 10 can cast _Detect Magic, Read Magic,_ and _Prestidigitation_ once a day each. 

Favored Class: Wizard


----------



## Vargo

*Quick question*

Would you allow the Alienist prestige class from Tome and Blood?  If not, that's fine - I'll play the aformentioned cleric of Astra.

Speaking of which, what domains do they have access to?  Knowledge and Death, obviously, but any others?


----------



## Rhialto

Law, Knowledge, Death, and Travel.

And yes, I'd allow the Alienist--but you really don't want to get involved in the Beyond.  It's sort of verboten by virtually all established magical groups...

Unless you want to join the cult of Redos...


----------



## Vargo

Hmm....  (Looks up Redos)

Uh, nope.  Methinks I'll give that a pass.  Too bad, I had a fairly neat character concept as well...

Welp, back to the 'ol spreadsheet!


----------



## Vargo

*Introducing...*

...Vargo Sentilospar, Cleric of Astra.

Male Gnomari Cleric 5; CR 5; Medium Humanoid (Gnomari); HD 5d8_5; hp 29; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 20; Atk +4 melee (1d8+1, morningstar +1), +6 ranged (1d10, masterwork heavy crossbow); AL LN; SV Fort +6; Ref +4; Will +9; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 14; Height, Weight

Gnomari Cleric; level 5
Chosen domains: Knowledge, Travel

Strength 8 (2 CP) 
Dexterity 14 (4 CP) 
Constitution 12 (6 CP) 
Intelligence 16 (6 CP) 
Wisdom 18 (8 CP, +1 at Level 4) 
Charisma 14 (6 CP) 

(32 CP total) 

HP 29 (Max for 1st level, 1/2 max for every level after first)

Special abilities: 
Immunity to magical sleep
+2 saving throw v.s. Enchantment magics
Low light vision
+2 to listen, search, and spot checks
Automatic search check if passes within 5' of a secret or concealed door
Arcane Lore (+2 to Alchemy, Knowledge: Arcana, Spellcraft)

Skills: 40 points

Concentration 8 ranks +1 (Con) = +9
Diplomacy 4 ranks +2 (Cha) = +6
Heal 4 ranks +4 (Wis) +4 (MW Healers kit) = +12
Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks +3 (Int) = +7
Knowledge (Planes) 6 ranks +3 (Int) = +9
Scry 8 ranks + 3 (Int) = +11
Spellcraft 6 ranks + 2 (Int) + 2 (Racial) = +11

Feats:
Combat Casting (+4 to defensive casting concentration roll)
Extend Spell

Cleric spells per day:
Cantrips: 5
Level 1: 4+1
Level 2: 3+1
Level 3: 2+1

Equipment:
Breastplate +1
Morningstar +1 (Name: Justice)
Small Steel Shield +1 (engraved image of a blindfolded man with a lantern)
Masterwork Heavy Crossbow
30 bolts
Dagger
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges) - you can never have too much healing!
Cloak of resistance +1
Goggles of Minute Seeing
6 continual flame marbles (@50 gp each!) in belt pouch
Backpack
5 bells (for setting up alarms)
2 pouches of caltrops
Flint and steel
Masterwork Healer's kit
Hooded lantern (which usually has 1 continual flame marble placed within)
Masterwork Manacles
150' silk rope
Grappling hook
Waterskin
Silver holy symbol
5 flasks acid
10 candles
Scroll case
10 pieces chalk
Ink (1oz)
Inkpen
Small steel mirror
10 sheets paper
Collapsible 3 part 10' pole (1 round to assemble)
1 lb soap
Tent

Cleric's vestments
Cold weather outfit
Courtier's outfit
50gp of jewelry to match Courtier's outfit

Light warhorse (Name: Truth)
Studded leather barding
Military saddle

Mule (Name: Honesty)
Pack saddle

69gp remaining

History:

Vargo is a stern, honest, and curious Gnomari.  A strange combination, but it works.  He doesn't talk about his past before joining the faith of Astra, other than to say "It was before I came to Know the path to Knowing, and thus is unKnowable." (Translation: I'm handing a cheque to the D.M. that reads "MESS WITH MY LIFE, PLEASE!  I ENJOY PAIN!") Indominable of will, unshakeable of faith, he is dedicated towards the expansion of knowledge of the world, of uncovering what he refers to as "That which is Hidden from Knowledge."

And yes, you hear Capitals when he talks.

Vargo seems unconcerned with the needs of specific individuals, and is more concerned with maintaining the overall continuity of society and it's structures, than the value of any one individual life.  This includes his own.  He never lies, but has been noticed twisting the truth like an especially fine weave, having no qualms about ommitting details if it furthers his needs.  His word is is solemn bond, and while rarely given, once it is given it is an unbreakable pact to him.

He finds especially despicable the cults of Redos, and has sworn himself to their destruction whenever possible.  He refers to Redosians as "Those who would cause all to become unKnown..."  He seems to know more about them than the average person does, but once again is unforthcoming about where he learned about them.


----------



## Clear Dragon

speaking of tome and blood, how about Arcane Trickster? I don't know if it is where i want to go with my character but would the option be open?

I am interested in the Quaesteri, how badly are they received by other races and lands?


----------



## Rhialto

Well, let's see...

The Kingdoms of Morn hate them, of course.

Archea hates them.  But they hate the Kingdoms of Morn too...

Syra ain't too fond of them.  But they are tolerated as long as they don't cause too much trouble.

The Aguirans generally tolerate them.

Sleurithians treat them with disdain, but trade with them.  That's pretty much the Sleurithian way...


----------



## Vargo

*Two slight changes...*

Stats:
Str: 10->8
Int: 14->16

Skills:
Add:
Knowledge (Planes) 6 ranks + 3 (Int) = +8

Change:
Knowledge (religion) 4 ranks +3 (Int) = +7
Scry 8 ranks + 3 (Int) = +11
Spellcraft 6 ranks + 3 (Int) + 2 (Racial) = +11

I'll edit the character and make the changes.


----------



## turtle

Is there still a spot availible?


----------



## Rhialto

Urr, ask again in a little while...

Now, I can only give you a definite maybe...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

Soooo...

When do you think we'll be able to begin?


----------



## Rhialto

Soon.

In fact, I'd like you all to do a little recent background work.

The game will begin with the PCs entering Seilen on the fifth day of the month of Blossoming, in the year 1495 B.R.E. with a merchant caravan.  (Pretty much the only safe way to travel...)  The question is, what brings you to Seilen?

At the moment, several things of note are happening in Seilen.

It's new year, which means parties, parties, parties...

The Church of Thanatos is holding its decade-based Black Festival, which means the city is flooded with Thanatos worshippers.

The Regent Alyssa Quirinius is being recognized by foreign diplomats from most of the nations of Tur An Tiel.

The Merchants' Emporium is holding a High Family meeting next month, which means they are buzzing with preparations.

The Church of Surya will be having a festival next week.  More pilgrims, of a slightly wilder sort.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

By Background work, you mean ''WTF are you doing in Seilan?''.

OK, let's see...

-----------------------------

Let's party like it's 1499!  Mal could be drawn to the city simply because of the festivities.

-------------------------------------  

Also, his father is a rich merchant so he could be involved in the Emporium and the preparation for the meeting.  If it was the case, since he'd be here for a month, it would be likely that the whole family would be with him.  This would mean that Mal would get a chance to see his little sister again.    

-------------------------------------

BTW, Do the PCs already know each other?


----------



## Rhialto

A few might, but I'd rather start with the group's formation...

In essence, this will be their first adventure as a party...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

Then it's likely that Mal has already spent some time in the city celebrating a big payoff (now down to only 39 GP).  

Perhaps Mal has already worked with some of the other PCs as a mercenary.  If we have a wizard who studied in Brael, Mal could have met him there.


----------



## Rhialto

Well, I'm going to start with you all entering Seilen with the caravan...

(P.S. Just doing a little player check...
Definite
Mal Malenkirk
Kaiambus Arkhendeire
Vargo Setilospar

Possible
Tokiwong's Alfari Bard
Clear Dragon's Quaesteri Illusionist/Rogue
Razamir's Paladin...)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If any of those 'possibles' don't show up, would you mind putting me on the waiting list?  I'm fascinated by your homebrewed world...

(Also, do you know that the IR is still back?  William told us that you might not have known about it...)


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

All right, so Mal Malenkirk has recently done a stint in an elite mercenary company serving under the banner of the Black Tower.  He left recently, happy with the gold he earned, unhappy with the deeds he comitted.  He doesn't intend to sign up with a company ever again.  It was a very unpleasant experience.  

If it suits your campaign, the circumstances of his resignation from the company can be quite dramatic.  Otherwise he just left with no lost love between him and his commander.  

He joined up a caravan headed for Seilan.  He is traveling as a passenger.  He could have earned a free ride if he'd enrolled as a caravan guard, but then he would have been required to take watch duties.  It wasn't worth it.

He is going to Seilan because he wants to see his sister again, party long in the night and get a job.  In that order.

----------------------------------------

I have set up an online capaign of my own and I hope that you won't mind if I give you this opinion on the player gathering process;

It's a lot easier (and fairer) to simply accept the first 5-6 valid PC submissions that are sent to you instead of counting on those that were promised by posters but didn't come in.


----------



## Rhialto

Which is what I'm doing...don't worry...it's just that those three all had character ideas, but haven't been around lately.

And to answer your question, Sollir, if you send in a character, you're in...

And I knew about the IR...and, hell, the Black Brotherhood can all become Red Goo now...

They served their purpose...


----------



## Citizen Mane

*Kaiambus*

Kaiambus is heading back into Seilen because of the High Family meeting and the Merchant's Emporium.  Although he doesn't really want to renew acquaintances with them and seriously hopes that they'll forget he exists in all the buzz and preparations, he's not stupid enough to not be available for them when they might want him.  

Otherwise, he's been out wandering around the outskirts of the city, staying near, but constantly moving from village to village (for the same reasons he's heading back in — out of sight, out of mind may be possible, but out of reach is not an option).  In his spare time, he's been visiting shrines of different gods, trying to find one that works for him.  No success so far.

He joined the caravan for the speed with which it'll get him back into the city.  

tKL


----------



## Clear Dragon

Sirrath Leisterb

Male Quaesteri Rogue 2/ Illusionist 3

Familar: Raven

STR 10 
DEX 16
CON 12
INT 19
WIS 11
CHA 10

Abilities:

Elven:
Immunity to magical sleep 
+2 saving throw v.s. Enchantment magics 
Low light vision 
+2 to listen, search, and spot checks 
Automatic search check if passes within 5' of a secret or concealed door 

Quaesteri specific:
+2 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently
+4 racial bonus to saves versus poison
-1 to rolls in daylight(negated by daylight adaptation feat)

Skills(60 Rogue/20 Wizard):

Hide 5 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Racial = 10
Move Silently 5 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Racial =10 
Tumble 5 ranks + 3 Dex = 8
Search 5 ranks + 4 Int + 2 Racial = 11
Spot 5 ranks + 2 Racial = 7
Bluff 5 ranks = 5 
Intimidate 5 ranks = 5
Sense Motive 5 ranks = 5
Listen 5 ranks + 2Racial = 7
Disable Device 5 ranks + 3 Dex = 8
Decipher Script 5 ranks + 4 Int = 9
Escape Artist 5 ranks + 3 Dex = 8
Knowledge(arcana) 8 ranks + 4 Int = 12
Concentration 8 ranks + 1 Con = 9
Spellcraft 8 ranks + 4 Int = 12
Scry 8 ranks + 4 Int = 12
Craft(trapmaking) 4 ranks + 4 Int = 8

Feats:
Daylight Adaptation
Improved Inititive

School of Specialization: Ilusion
Prohibited school: Enchantment

Wizard Spells per Day
(Including bonus spells for INT and specialization)

0-Level  5
1-Level  4
2-Level  3

Spells in Spellbook
All cantrips
level 1: Mage Armor, True Strike, Change Self, Silent Image, Magic Weapon, Spider Climb, Reduce, Comprehend Languages, Alarm, Ray of Enfeeblement
level 2: Invisiblity, Minor Image, Hypnotic Pattern, Cat's Grace

(1 1st level and 2 2nd level were "obtained" from other wizards, costing 1000gp to scribe into the spellbook) if this is not ok let me know

Spells Prepared:
3X Detect Magic, 2X Light
Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike
Invisiblity, Minor Image, Hypnotci Pattern

Scrolls:
2 Alarm
2 Magic Weapon
1 Spider Climb
1 Silent Image
1 Reduce
1 Mage Armor
2 Cat's Grace
(500 gp total)

Equipment:
Boots of Elvenkind 
MW Composite Longbow 
+1 arrows(25)
arrows(50) 
sap
MW rapier
MW dagger
mithril shirt  (seldom worn, prefers magical protection)

Dust of Illusion
Eyes of the Eagle 
backpack 
flask of strong liqour(something from his home land)
cold weather clothes
masterwork theives tools 
2 flasks acid 
spell component pouch 
2 belt pouchs 
50ft silk rope 
small steel mirror 
set of nicer clothes

giant wasp poison 
oil of taggit (2 doses) 
this should leave 151 gp

Background: 

Sirrath is and odd example of his race, having a somewhat morbid sense of humour  and enjoying participating in ill fated adventures, confident that his own expertise will allow him to escape. He has worked as a mercanery and hired thief in his youth. Robbing an apprentice wizards house got him his first spellbook. Having a love of riddles and codes his soon decphered a cantrip or two. Seeing the advantages to magical stealth he has been "aquiring" spells ever since and has become a fare illusionist. He heads to Seilen for both the buisness and pleasures to be obtained in the celebratory time of year.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Rhialto, when you can, can you give me the descriptions of the Alfari and the Gnomari races 

Edit-How do we determine hit points?


----------



## Tokiwong

*No Bard... sticking with the Druid*

*Yunalesca “Whisper of the Rose”*
*Druid 5*
*CR:* 5
*Race:* Human
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*STR* 10
*DEX* 12
*CON* 14
*INT* 10
*WIS* 16
*CHA* 16
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+10
*Hit Points:* 35
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Initiative:* +1
*Armor Class:* 16
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3
*Saving Throws:* FORT +4; REF +1; WILL +4
*Attack:* +4 to attack with Scimitar +1 (1d6+1/18-20 x2)
*Special Qualities:* Nature Sense, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature’s Lure, Wild Shape 1/day (small and medium sized creatures), Spell Strength DC 14+Spell Level
*Skills:* Spellcraft (3) +3, Concentration (8) +10, Wilderness Lore (8) +11, Knowledge-Nature (4) +4, Intuit Direction (2) +5, Heal (4) +7, Handle Animal (5) +10, Diplomacy (1) +4, Animal Empathy (5) +8
*Languages:* Common, Druidic
*Feats:* Spellcasting Prodigy, Empower Spell, Augment Summoning
*Equipment:* Ring of Protection +1, +1 Studded Leather, Scimitar +1, Travel Gear, 5 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, 800 GP
*Animal Companions:* Tiger and Two Wolves
*Spells:* 0th (5)- Know Direction, Read Magic, Detect Magic x2, Light; 1st (4)- Entangle, Cure Light Wounds x2, Faerie Fire; 2nd (3)- Barkskin, Charm Person, Flaming Sphere; 3rd (2)- Summon Nature’s Ally III, Spike Growth
*Description:* Yunalesca is a traveler of sorts and enjoys to see the natural world as much as she enjoys a good party.  She has traveled with the Caravan to come enjoy the festivities and perhaps find a bit of adventure.  She enjoys to see what is over the next hill, and always look forward never getting too complacent…


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*Kelvin Arestine, male alfari Evo5 of Brigit:* CR 5; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 5d4+5; hp 21; Init +7; Spd 30 ft; AC 13 (+3 Dex); Melee longsword +3 (1d8+1/crit 19-20); Ranged longbow +6, +7 with MW arrows (1d8/crit x3); SA spells; SQ alfari traits, summon familiar; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: Alchemy +8, Bluff (cc) +5, Concentration +9, Diplomacry (cc) +8, Intimidate (cc) +5, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (religion) +6, Sense Motive (cc) +5, Spellcraft +12; Eschew Materials, Improved Initiaitve, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus: Evocation.

SQ–Alfari Traits (Ex): Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, proficient: longsword or rapier, proficient: longbows and shortbows, Aura of Authority (counted in stats), Grace of Phoebe (Lay on Hands 10 hp/day).

Wizard Spells Prepared (4/4+1/3+1/2+1):  (Illusion and Enchantment banned)
0-Detect Magic (x3), Light
1-Mage Armor, Magic Missile (x2), Shield, True Strike
2-Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Flaming Sphere, Rope Trick
3-Fireball (x2), Fly
*Note-Eschew Materials is used on all spells possible.

Spellbook:
0-All cantrips
1-Comprehend Languages, Exepeditious Retreat, Featherfall, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield, True Strike
2-Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Flame Sphere, Rope Trick
3-Fireball, Fly

Equipment: Boots of Elvenkind, Cloak of Elvenkind, Glove of Storing, Longsword +1, MW Longbow, MW Arrows (10), Normal Arrows (15), 35 gold remaining.

Edit-Corrected Init


----------



## Rhialto

Looks fine.  For spells, stick with the PHB...

Nice work from everyone...

We'll be starting very shortly...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Question up top:

What is the physical description of the Alfari race in general? (Average Height/Weight would help too)


----------



## Game Control

The only thing I have that isn't PHB is the Masterwork potion belt from FRCS p.96  

It allows to draw a potion as a free action once per round.  

That's OK or do I need to change it?


----------



## Rhialto

That's fine...

P.S. Sollir--you might want to change your name..."Alex" is a bit to modern...  As for height... around 6'...these guys have the Tolkien height advantage...


----------



## Tokiwong

here is decent representation of what Yunalesca looks like a picture is worth a thousand words... they say...


----------



## Rhialto

Okay, new guys, you might want homelands.  I took a brief look at your characters, and came up with the following...

Clear Dragon--How's Caz Murdin sound?  A dark, cynical place, not wholly evil, but far from pleasant...

Tokiwong... How about Cassira?  A tiny island nation, noted for its farmers, pleasant, peaceful, and safe.  (If yes, I'd like to contact you for a little plot idea...)

Sollir--interested in Tae Noch Riel...?  By the way, as an Alfari wizard,  you might want to consider joining the Silver Chalice a society for Elven wizards in the Kingdom of Morn...


----------



## Tokiwong

> Tokiwong... How about Cassira? A tiny island nation, noted for its farmers, pleasant, peaceful, and safe. (If yes, I'd like to contact you for a little plot idea...)




sounds good to me...


----------



## Rhialto

I guess I should mention that as of this moment, we are at full players...

Mal Malenkirk (Game Control) 

Kaiambus Arkhendeire (Kajimba Lion)

Vargo Sentilospar (Vargo)

Yunalesca (tokiwong)

Sirath Leisterb (Clear Dragon)

"Alex" (Sollir Furryfoot)


----------



## Vargo

*Vargo's "backstory"*

While the sight of Yunalesca might cause a lesser man to forget his vows, (yowza!  where did you get that picture?) the horrors that Vargo has seen keep him focused on his current task - seeking out those who would bring Redos's minions into the world, and stop them.

Since Death can be used as a catalyst to open extradimensional gateways, he is quite worried about the upcoming celebration of Thanatos, and the certainty that the cult of Redos will use the "festivities" as a mask for their horrific rites.  This, to Vargo, is Not Acceptible.  This is the situation that finds Vargo within the caravan.

Those who have spoke to him have found him literate, knowledgeable, and opinionated, but open to reason and discussion of other viewpoints, except where Redos is involved.  He has even indicated possibly attending the festival of Surya, as an observer, of course.


----------



## Vargo

*Currently memorized spells:*

0 - Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Cure Minor Wounds, Resistance
1 - Bane, Bless, Cause Fear, Deathwatch, Expeditious Retreat
2 - Augury, Bull's Strength, Detect Thoughts, Endurance
3 - Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Fly


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks Vargo... the artwork is by a Korean artist Hyung Tae Kim.. good stuff... anyways I am keeping my background fast and loose till Rhialto gives me the heads-up on Carissa


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Tae Noch Riel is fine with me, can you point me out to what the Silver Chalice is (perhaps I missed it under the thread in plots and places)?

Thinking of a new name, can you give me some examples of 'common' names for Alfari please?


----------



## Tokiwong

*Yunalesca-Brief Background*

_Yunalesca, what can one say about her?  She is carefree, and enjoys the world around her.  She has a spirit that does not dull under adversity.  She rather enjoys it for the most part, she loves to overcome challenges many see as impossible.  Many would call her personality inviting and charming, but she is for the most part just a friendly person, wanting to make friends with others...

She enjoys traveling but speaks little of her homeland, the small island of Carissa.  But her memories are fond and she seems to be surprised by all the pomp and glory people have for titles and names and such... she is charming but not courtly, but she is right at home among the common people... though she has a special fondness in her heart for nature... animals... especially her pets... "Valis" her tiger... and "Uto" and "Skoto", her pet wolves...

Many consider her a druid by her manner and skills, but she considers herself a simple scholar of the land... she listens to the spirits in the land and heed their blessings... But the most important thing at least right now is to have fun..._


----------



## Game Control

Wow, A tiger AND 2 wolves?  Aren't you busting the animal HD limit?  

I don't have my books right now but I think you are limited to a number of HD equal to your caster level if you are traveling, twice that on a temporary basis or if are sedentary.  It might be in an errata instead of the PHB, though.  

Eh, I don't really care.  It's just this DM urge that keeps surfacing even when it's none of my business.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Wow, A tiger AND 2 wolves?  Aren't you busting the animal HD limit?
> 
> I don't have my books right now but I think you are limited to a number of HD equal to your caster level if you are traveling, twice that on a temporary basis or if are sedentary.  It might be in an errata instead of the PHB, though.
> 
> Eh, I don't really care.  It's just this DM urge that keeps surfacing even when it's none of my business. *




You can have no more animals then twice your caster level... at least that is the rule I see for Animal Friendship page 173... thus she gets 10 Hit dice worth of animals


----------



## Game Control

It's in the official Errata/Clarification then.  Let me fish it out...

It's wizard's of the coast official PHB clarification (Download here) 

Look at it, it clarifies the rules for Animal Friendship.

Basically, an adventuring druid can only keep an amount of animal HD equal to his level.  But he can still go up to twice his level for short period.  For example, if a 5th level druid travels with his 5HD bear and meet a wolf, he could cast animal friendhip on the wolf and keep him as a companion as long as he stays in the area.  But once on the move again, he'd have to discard either the wolf or the bear.

I'm being a bit of rule lawyer, here.  Asks Rhialto, he'll make the call anyway.  I just wanted to point it out for everyone's benefit, that's all.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game Control said:
			
		

> *It's in the official Errata/Clarification then.  Let me fish it out...
> 
> It's wizard's of the coast official PHB clarification (Download here)
> 
> Look at it, it clarifies the rules for Animal Friendship.
> 
> Basically, an adventuring druid can only keep an amount of animal HD equal to his level.  But he can still go up to twice his level for short period.  For example, if a 5th level druid travels with his 5HD bear and meet a wolf, he could cast animal friendhip on the wolf and keep him as a companion as long as he stays in the area.  But once on the move again, he'd have to discard either the wolf or the bear.
> 
> I'm being a bit of rule lawyer, here.  Asks Rhialto, he'll make the call anyway.  I just wanted to point it out for everyone's benefit, that's all. *




Not a rules lawyer by trade so i just go with what I have... if that is the case then I can revise... not really integral to her concept just want a decent animal companion to Awaken down the road


----------



## Tokiwong

*Correction*

Her animal companion will be "Valis" a lion


----------



## Game Control

Don't change anything on my account!  I don't know if Rhialto use these clarifications or not.


----------



## Rhialto

Uniformity is important, so yes I use these...

(Thanks for the address....)

And as for the Silver Chalice--well, I haven't gotten around to detailing them yet, so here you go.

The Silver Chalice is a vast society of wizards, sorcerers, and the occasional priest that operates in the Kingdoms of Morn.  Stuffy, officious, and just a tad arrogant, they are nonetheless a respected force among the Eldari.  More a social club for users of magic than anything else, it exists primarily to share research, discuss things, and curry favor with nobles.  Needless to say, there is a lot of politicking, a lot of backstabbing, and a lot of intrapersonal rivalry.  Still being a member of the Silver Chalice means something, with nonmembers being seen as "dabblers" in the arts arcane...

As for Alfari names...try doing a word search on "Celtic names".  That should get you something interesting...

(P.S. Got any gods in mind for a patron, Sollir?  Cause I've got a suggestion...)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The Silver Chalice soceity sounds good then!  I'll look for some names in a bit, I've been kindof busy as of late, and any suggestion is fine with me


----------



## Rhialto

How does Brigit, goddess of fire and magic sound...?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sounds good   How do you use the leadership feat in your campaign?  Do they level up when the characters do as opposed to the 50% exp rule so you don't have to keep switching every few months?

I was thinking of my character having a brother who would specialize in cold based spells


----------



## Rhialto

No ruling on the Leadership feat yet.

Which makes since as everyone's a bit too low level to have it...

We'll cross that bridge when we get to it...


----------



## Rhialto

Just writing to say--the campaign will begin this Saturday.  I'll put up a post, and then, we begin.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Sweet.  Should we just check over in the IC Forum, or will you be putting a link into this thread?

Looking forward,
tKL


----------



## Rhialto

I'll put the link here... don't worry.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Good deal.

tKL


----------



## Vargo

Groovy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, I edited my post to change the name and add in 'of Brigit' at the end , will have to read up on the campaign a bit more to make a history for my character however, sorry for keeping you waiting for so long.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am there can't wait


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

_Mal Malenkirk drowsily looks out from the back of his wagon._

-''What's the commotion about?  You've awoken me.  Are we there yet?''

_He listens to the driver explanaining to everyone that the city is in sight and will be reached in 4 hours._

-''Oh for the love of indecency!  Just wake me up when we're *there*.''

_Mal grumbles and goes back to sleep._


----------



## Rhialto

"Streets of Seilen" begins!  Here's the link...

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=195057#post195057


----------



## Rhialto

Clear Dragon--just have to ask--what's your character's alignment...?


----------



## Rhialto

We're back up!

Here's the new address...

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13108


----------



## Rhialto

Just want to say, we have a slot open...


----------



## novyet

Still have that slot open Rhialto? Email me if you do.

Thanks!


----------



## PhoenixAdept

If the opening still stands I would like to apply.   Thanks.


----------

